# Horizontal tank as Vertical how to



## Salamanderhead (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey guys I havent been around in a while. I've been away working. I remember reading on here about someone who uses I think it was 10 gallon aquariums and rigs them up so that they can be used vertically for arboreal tarantulas. Anyone have a link to that info/ thread? 

 Im not sure what to search for exactly and the internet here is extremely slow and would take me forever.

 Thanks


----------



## BrettG (Mar 31, 2010)

http://www.exoticfauna.com/arachnoculture/4/AC-i4a2-p1.html
I have a few that I made using that link,but I modified certain aspects of them to make them more user friendly.That link at least gives you a starting point though.


----------



## Salamanderhead (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks a lot.  I dont think I can get a hold of that reptile screen though. I should be able to rig something up though Im sure.


----------



## BrettG (Mar 31, 2010)

Salamanderhead said:


> Thanks a lot.  I dont think I can get a hold of that reptile screen though. I should be able to rig something up though Im sure.


I have used just plain ol screen tops from the petstore,and locking clips.I make a plastic edge,raised up an inch and a half to keep substrate from spilling out of the front bottom of the enclosure when the lid is removed.Grade the substrate,so there is more in the rear than the front.Thats where the plastic edge comes into play.Then,I block off half or more of the screening to retain humidity.Break out the hot glue gun to secure some crap (fake plants,water dishes)and your set.


----------



## Salamanderhead (Apr 1, 2010)

What kind of locking clips exactly? Where can I get them and what do they look like?


----------



## BrettG (Apr 1, 2010)

At ANY LPS. They are used to keep screen lids on tanks.....


----------



## CAK (Apr 1, 2010)

this is what I did...

cut plexi to fit, cut it at the bottom and hotglued to the bottom of the aquarium on its side.  hinges.  The latch is just aluminum angle cut to the width of the tank and then I used one sided screen locks (any HD or Lowes) and screwed them in to the point they are snug enough to hold in place and then hot glued the angle iron onto the top of the tank.

The vents I made a template out of scrap plexi and measured to the point that I could drill 4 evenly spaced holes as guides for my holesaw.  My first batch of vents came from Adam at Tarantulacages.com.  My second batch came to me from Midget Louvers and she sold em to me for $13 a dozen and free shipping over 100.  The caveat, you have to trim the tabs off if you get them directly from Midget Louvers.  Adam's are already trimmed.

5.5 gal aboreal tank












These are for my 2.5 gal terrestrial tanks


----------



## nakazanie (Apr 3, 2010)

Looks super, CAK!  

Nak


----------



## Salamanderhead (Apr 3, 2010)

That looks really good. Not sure if my construction skills are enough to make that though,


----------

